# Weekend travel options



## receng (9 Aug 2014)

Howdy folks,

I have searched for this topic and seem unable to find it, so here goes.

I know that weekend liberty from BMQ is something to be earned, but let us assume for the purpose of this post that such has been the case. Can anyone speak to the available options for timely travel to, say, Peterborough ON from St Jean?

This question of course presumes that one's personal vehicle was not brought to BMQ.

I thank the Membership in advance for their thoughts. What a great forum this is.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (9 Aug 2014)

If you don't have a personal vehicle the bus would be an option but I wouldn't trust that to much, also Peterborough is way outside the travel triangle and would need a memo if I am not mistaken


----------



## halifamous (9 Aug 2014)

I am in Trenton which is four hours from st jean, the Pete is usually an hour from me so now you're looking at 5 hours....if no idiots foul up the 401.  I don't plan to be attempting this drive for weekends. It's just not worth it. That being said I assume there is bus service from Montreal to Pete, perhaps look into that if it's a necessary thing?


----------



## receng (9 Aug 2014)

I thought the logistics of this concept might be problematic, but I am sure I am not the first person that ever went to Basic and wondered about this.

So, I am essentially incommunicado for three plus months, would that be accurate?

Oh, and, what's a travel triangle?


----------



## Ludoc (9 Aug 2014)

receng said:
			
		

> Can anyone speak to the available options for *timely* travel to, say, Peterborough ON from St Jean?



Short of driving your car? None.

It appears that Via can only get you to Oshawa so you would still need to get from there to Peterborough. Plus you would be cutting it close getting from St Jean to the Via station. The last train leaves at 1830 and you have to get all the way to downtown Montreal during rush hour to catch it. Depending on when you get dismissed on Friday that may not be possible.

Greyhound is an option but you would arrive at 0445 on Saturday and have to leave at 1500 on Sunday to make it back in time (depending on your Sunday curfew that may not even get you back to St Jean early enough).

Getting to and from Montreal (where the major transportation hubs are) when you are at St Jean can be a time consuming and expensive process. It is seldom you can avoid one without being stuck with the other. 

The other thing to consider is cost. The train is about $180 dollars plus the cost to get from from St Jean to Montreal to start the trip and the cost to get you the opposite way at the end. On top of that you need to factor in the round trip from/to Oshawa. I wouldn't be surprised if the entire trip cost over $300. 

All that time and money to spend a day and a half in your home town, you need to ask yourself if it is worth it. You might just consider staying in local area like so many other people do.


----------



## receng (9 Aug 2014)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> Short of driving your car? None.
> 
> It appears that Via can only get you to Oshawa so you would still need to get from there to Peterborough. Plus you would be cutting it close getting from St Jean to the Via station. The last train leaves at 1830 and you have to get all the way to downtown Montreal during rush hour to catch it. Depending on when you get dismissed on Friday that may not be possible.
> 
> ...



THIS is what I was after. I appreciate your thoughts, here, and while I had wondered at solutions to the logistical nightmare that seemed to be looming, it is great to finally know the awful, awful truth.

Very well. Eyes wide open and all that. Thankyou again.


----------



## BorisK (10 Aug 2014)

Carrying this thread in a slightly different direction (if that's okay with the original poster) :

What are some of the more favourable ways to spend said hypothetical weekends if one is not returning to more familiar territory (Montreal or GTA in my case?

I'm sure I can use my imagination, but some suggestions from experience would be most welcome.


----------



## receng (10 Aug 2014)

Yes, of course, Boris, that's certainly a worthy variation on the OP, and something I had not thought of yet. Lots of other things to occupy my time just now.....


----------

